# what is my horses breed?



## guadalupem (13 July 2016)

Hello 

I am wondering what kind of breed my horse is. I bought him from a feed lot a few months ago and they said he was an Andalusian thoroughbred cross. He doesn't look like it to me. As you can see hes malnourished and needs some care. Let me know what you think !


----------



## guadalupem (13 July 2016)

How do i attach photos?


----------



## spike123 (13 July 2016)

easiest option is to use photobucket and click on the image link and then paste it in to your post


----------

